# Glad this site went up



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Glad this site went up. I love to hunt. Problem is I lost my hunting buddy and fater 8 yrs ago and well I just did not feel up to hunting without him for several years. Now I have been wanting to get back into it and since I do not belong to a club well it is just hard to find land to hunt. I dont care for the national forests because I like to know who I am hunting with and where they are. Dont like the fact that I can be hunting an area and not know that someone could be 50 yds away from me. 

So maybe this site will help me find someone who has access to land and want someone to hunt with. I hunt with shot gun rifle and black powder. I have 3 black powder rifles and if you want to give it a try you provide the land I can provide the black powder rifle 

So if you guys have some land to hunt sure would love to join you 

Ken

757 375 6063 or PM me

Email is [email protected]


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Put Your Shoulder Pad On And Warm Up That Trigger Finger Mister !!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Redskinfan,
I feel your pain brother, most land around here is owned by hunt clubs. I had permission out in southhampton county to hunt and have hunted it for the last 8 years but the owner is building on it now. Im active duty and last year started hunting the bases, damneck/oceana, had a blast suprisingly lots of nice bucks within the va beach area. They pretty much do trophy management and its mostly bow but if you want does its fair game. have you heard of Ft pickett?? Its located in Dinwiddie county bout 2.5 hours from va beach, cost 20 or so dollars for a permit, lots of nice deer up there/hardwoods. i think its open to the public..anyways hollar back geo


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

geo said:


> Redskinfan,
> I feel your pain brother, most land around here is owned by hunt clubs. I had permission out in southhampton county to hunt and have hunted it for the last 8 years but the owner is building on it now. Im active duty and last year started hunting the bases, damneck/oceana, had a blast suprisingly lots of nice bucks within the va beach area. They pretty much do trophy management and its mostly bow but if you want does its fair game. have you heard of Ft pickett?? Its located in Dinwiddie county bout 2.5 hours from va beach, cost 20 or so dollars for a permit, lots of nice deer up there/hardwoods. i think its open to the public..anyways hollar back geo


Yea I have hunted the bases been awhile though used to hunt AP Hill and did pretty well there. Also hunted the northwest river base some. Problem is that most of them are by drawing and once you get on your stand you are there for the day if you leave it you are done foe the day. 

Also sometimes you end up on the inferior stands as officers get preference. If you are intrested in doing some hunting this year and need someone to hunt with I am always game drop me pm or call me 757 375 6063

Ken


----------

